# Hinze (again) sat morn 13th jan



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

hey guys. I coulnt make the night session the other day so I'm going for a fish tomorrow morn. Ill be launching from the western ramp (close the the dam wall on the northern side :? ) at about 4am. I want to paddle a bit further up the western arm this time.

If anyone want to join me come along.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Lindsay,
I hope you have a good session, I'm a bit weary from last night and another trip this morning. I will get back to Hinze in the future. Not that you really care. haha.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I won't be able to join you Lindsay as I am working both Sat and Sun this weekend.

But I do have Monday off :twisted:


----------

